# Emoções Meteorológicas



## Zoelae (30 Jan 2006 às 00:25)

Este dia foi espectacular, foi incrível, seguimos todos, minuto a minuto, segundo a segundo, o desenrolar dos acontecimentos, durante longos dias. Desde que descobri o fórum, fiquei demasiado ligado a isto que até me faz mal.  
    Desde pequeno que adoro tudo o que é ciência, sempre adorei a meteorologia e tudo o que está com ela relacionado. 
    Quando era mais novo, um miúdo, antes de ter internet em casa, via diariamente as previsões do tempo, e registava as temperaturas para Bragança, tratava os dados, e ficava muito entusiasmado com aquilo (o k eu fazia por isto, parece um absurdo  ). 
    Este foi um dia marcante, queria felicitar-vos a todos, desta vez vencemos ; 

    Queria pedir desculpas ao Luper, por não ter ligado muito às suas teorias, e às suas previsões radicais, que falo tantas vezes com ele no messenger, 
   Queria felicitar o Seringador e todos aqueles que partilharam as ideias dele, ele que há tanto tempo que andava a dizer, que ia ser um inverno À ANTIGA.

   Desejo vos boa sorte, e continuem a participar sempre, que eu sempre o farei,vejo cada vez mais pessoal a registar-se, espero que percam o medo e participem também.
Queria agradecer tb a quem fez o fórum k não imagino quem seja! Mas, devia ser alguém interessado nesta matéria, acho que tb devia postar!

          Definitivamente já faz parte das nossas vidas. :cry:         ortugal:


----------



## joaocpais (2 Fev 2006 às 00:26)

Concordo plenamente este foi um fim de semana de emoções e desta vez vencemos porque aconteceu aquilo que nos sempre desejamos mas que da outras vezes não acontece
Angariamos muitos novos participantes que espero que continuem a dar a sua opiniao de forma a dar continuidade a este forum
Um grande bem haja aos mentores deste projecto e saibam que podem contar connosco   

ps:Ainda  hoje me custa a acreditar que nevou em Lisboa, chorei tanto de alegria!


----------



## Carlos Dias (2 Fev 2006 às 01:51)

*Minha maior emoção foi sem duvida foi quando vi neve pela primeira vez, foi em dezembro de 94 em Zurich onde fui passar minhas ferias.Aqui no Brasil já havia presenciado -01,5ºC com geada forte em Campos do Jordão, cidade mais alta do Brasil situada de 1540m á 1920m a 180 km de São Paulo.*


----------

